# Mercedes SLS AMG "star edition" Jeanette Biedermann 1X



## DER SCHWERE (13 Aug. 2011)

Wer möchte dem kann ich auch so einen SLS in seiner Star edition machen also bitte foto senden und los gehts auch mit deinem hund;katze ;frau wie du magst:thumbup:​


----------



## tommie3 (14 Aug. 2011)

Tolle Idee!
Foto folgt bald!
Danke!


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2011)

schön


----------

